# Toyota Leaf spring removeal



## Boydt8 (Jul 26, 2012)

Has anyone had to remove or replace the leaf spring bushing?
I have a 1988 Toyota P/U truck, noticed that the leaf spring was starting to sag on one side. I have a parts truck same year, tried to take the leaf off, the end that bolt to the frame. 
That was a pain in the neck had to grind it off at the frame, once taking the leaf spring off, removing the spring leaf bolt was a job, I had to drill out the old bushing, and still had to burn it out, just to remove the remaining bushing.
Anyone have a easier solutions?

Thanks


----------



## lmbrman (Jul 31, 2012)

I did the springs in one yota i drove, the next one i added airbags- 240,000 miles and going strong

good luck, they are great trucks !


----------



## treemandan (Aug 1, 2012)

Air hammer. smoke wrench. die grinder. black powder. Git r dun


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 4, 2012)

Had sag in my 88 4runner. Added a coil spring. Goes over the rubber bump stop and I cut the bottom off the upper bump stop on the frame and stuck it in there. Gave about 3 inches of lift and offers plenty of support for weight. Took an hour. and cost 90 bucks. Search "zuk mod" at yotatech for a how too.


----------



## Patrick62 (Aug 18, 2012)

*my method*

been there, done that.

Bolt removal requires a MIG welder and some chain links. Weld a loop to the end of the bolt and then you rig up the 2ton bottle jack against the spring with a heavy piece of steel slung across it and chained at opposite end to spring. then free end gets chained to the bolt. With the pump on the jack on the bottom it will work well. I am hoping that my description is good enough...

I changed springs on a '83 toy this way. put it back together with gojo. the Lanolin makes that rubber slicker than a ... oh forget about that.

-Pat


----------

